# Bought this... now I'm told I need another hose?



## jamieclayton (11 mo ago)

Bought a Quiet Pipes Hammer Arrestor and attached to my sprinkler timer as shown below. I don't think it solved my pressure pipe banging problem like I hoped it would.

Now i'm told I need some sort of hose to add between the arrestor and the timer? I'm recommended a 4 foot RV hose.

I am going to home depot today to grab a hose but just want to make sure this is a good idea. Connect my arrestor to my main faucet. Then the new 4 foot hose ("for a bit more give") to the sprinkler timer and it should solve the problem.

I'm struggling to find something online about doing this so i'm here looking for expert help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water hammer is caused by water at speed being stopped. No different than slamming the brakes in your car at 80mph, your body wants to continue to travel forward. You need to reduce the speed of water via reducing the pressure or increasing the pipe diameter. The arrestor helps a bit, but not much. It is a spring trying to absorb the energy.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I think I would skip the hose and buy a bigger hammer arrester. The specs for that one are 3/4" x 3/4". I'm assuming this means there's only 3/4" of expansion capacity in it. Thats not very much.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

How would adding even more hose help? That seems completely wrong unless the hose is considerably more flexible. When that timer slams shut, all the water upstream is moving toward the timer. Seems a bigger arresting capacity is what you need.


----------



## jamieclayton (11 mo ago)

****o1 said:


> I think I would skip the hose and buy a bigger hammer arrester. The specs for that one are 3/4" x 3/4". I'm assuming this means there's only 3/4" of expansion capacity in it. Thats not very much.


@****o1 I believe the 3/4" is the diameter of the hose thread. I'll try and see if I can find a 3/4" that has bigger capacity?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I assumed it was the diameter and stroke of the chamber. Anyway, it's kinda small.

Temporarily move the valve to the end of the hose and see if it helps.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Get an arrestor that allows you to match the water pressure. These Watts LF150 units work very well. I have them on my washing machine and dishwasher. You can add air to match the pressure of your water to help out so it's best.

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Watts-0121227-1-2-LF150A-Water-Hammer-Arrestor-Lead-Free


----------

